# Ez pass now on Newport Ri bridge



## Moosie (Mar 14, 2009)

Was in the area last weekend going from Newport Area to Narragansett.

Before heading down I couldn't find my tokens, but then remembered reading something about ezpass acepted there.

Sure enough, it was fine.

However you have to really slow down as there are stop gates to make sure you don't fly through.

Now I'm trying to find out what you can do with the old tokens, which are no longer accepted.

Just to let those that will be traveling over the bridge in the  future should know.


----------



## ausman (Mar 14, 2009)

*What should I do with my Rhode Island tokens?

All those with tokens are encouraged to use them before mid-January when tokens will be phased out. Remaining tokens can be redeemed in one of two ways. First, tokens can be redeemed for cash at $.83 per token. Or, tokens can be credited to a new E-ZPass account at $.91 per token.
*
I can not locate it now at the ezpassritba.com site but remember there were two locations accessible for me, the most convenient was at the Newport Visitor Center.

Us out of staters would get the 83c rate.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 14, 2009)

Redeem Bridge Tokens at Local Chambers 

Rhode Island Turnpike and Bridge Authority - What to do with your Leftover Tokens


Richard


----------



## Moosie (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks to you both, I will be in the area,next Thursday, to file a complaint regarding my embezzeled money for sale of my timeshare.  Sorry way off topic.

However, while there I will bring in my tokens if I can find them.


----------



## gorevs9 (Mar 17, 2009)

Be sure to monitor your EZ Pass statement.  There have been instances where travelers were overcharged.  I was charged $4.00 for one trip; a co-worker was charged $6.00.  A friend of my parents was charged when he just drove past the toll booths on a side road.

Unfortunately, if you previously used tokens, but now cross the bridge with an out of state transponder (or you are a non-RI resident), you will pay $1.75 for the trip instead of the previous token fare of $.91.

I thank you for helping our little state out of our deficit .


----------

